# Pearsei & Oscar "Together Again"



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I was in the thinking stages of redoing my 75 for the Oscar and decided to try and get him back into the 120 with the Pearsei. So far so good. My other fish are in a holding pattern, split between two 20s. It will take me a couple more days to get the 75 ready and hopefully the Oscar can stay in the 120 and the other fish will go into the 75. Fingers crossed.
The latest pictures of the slight revamp of the 120 and residents.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Deb! Pearsei is coming along nicely! How big is he now? My guy is around 9-10in I think.

So are you looking to keep only the oscar and pearsei in the 120gal?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Chris,

Yes, Mr. P is looking pretty spiffy. He seems to be a bit more than 7" and Moose is past the 8" mark. Neither one come close to fitting in that old 6" net anymore. 
Picture 2 above shows their tank mates. A Blue Acara and a Guianacara geayi (it's supposed to be a geayi but I'm not so sure.) Both of the little guys are pretty feisty and hold their own well. So just these four in the tank. I believe I may be past the dither stage with the Oscar. Everything would be lunch. 
My goal is as much room and as clean as possible for the P and the O. And peace and harmony!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah ok. I was going to suggest keeping some other occupants in there to keep them from simply targeting each other non stop but it looks like you've got it figured out. Hopefully the two big guys get along! I must say, I've never been drawn to oscars but yours is looking great.

Not sure how that 4ft 120gal will work out long term though. I think a 6 footer may be in order down the road! Is your 120gal 24in or 18in wide?

Check out my thread to see recent pics/video of my big guy! :thumb:

Also, I have been contemplating selling my school of 5 spotted SD's. Let me know if your interested! If I do sell them I'd much prefer they go to someone I know will care for them well!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I knew there needed to be something else in there with the big boys. I also have a geo brasiliensis (3.5") I tried to add, but the Guianacara hates him.  
I always seem to be mixing and matching by personality!

My 120 is 5' X 18" X 26"H It should be OK for awhile longer. A 6 to 8 footer is what I would like to get eventually. But until we move I am going to have to try and make this work.

I have seen your vids and your Mr P. is stunning! He is the reason I hung in there with mine, knowing that my bland little fish would someday be a looker.
The SD's are real tempting, (THANK YOU for the compliment) I am going to see how this all plays out for now. I really like the slow tempo, not sure if I want that much movement. I will PM you if I change my mind!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Fish are loooking great Deb. The Pearsi has come a long way, and that O is gorgeous. Good luck with the new stocking scheme.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Iggy, 
The pearsei is really blossoming, and as for the Oscar, it must be the squid! :lol:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Cichlid Debby said:


> My 120 is 5' X 18" X 26"H It should be OK for awhile longer. A 6 to 8 footer is what I would like to get eventually. But until we move I am going to have to try and make this work.


You definitely still have some time. I know how it is, I've been wanting an 8 footer for a while now but I too need to wait until I move into a more permanent residence.



Cichlid Debby said:


> I have seen your vids and your Mr P. is stunning! He is the reason I hung in there with mine, knowing that my bland little fish would someday be a looker.
> The SD's are real tempting, (THANK YOU for the compliment) I am going to see how this all plays out for now. I really like the slow tempo, not sure if I want that much movement. I will PM you if I change my mind!


I'm in no hurry to get rid of them so definitely let me know if you change your mind. I actually really enjoy them, however I've been considering going back to Buenos Aires Tetras in order to allow for a larger school.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CJ and Iggy,
Thanks for all the help and encouragement.

A profile of Moose


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What time ya bringing him over


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Iggy, How's 6:30 sound?
But only if you are putting him in a fish tank and not the frying pan!

Seriously though, I'm embarrassed to say it, I got him at petsmart. Can't believe how he turned out!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

He turned out ver nice!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Everything still peaceful in the 120 Deb?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Everything still peaceful in the 120 Deb?


Pretty much.
I thought the big boys might have been going after each other when I was not looking as they both have very small nicks in the end of their tails, Thought that's odd, they have bigger mouths than that!
Turns out it's the Guianacara. He sneaks up behind, dashes in and then darts for cover. Very annoying, but humorous too!

Other than that, they getting on fine and literally bumping heads at feeding time!.
The P is still showing full color and the O appears to be flirting with him.  
Maybe Moose is a she?

Thanks for checking in, I will keep you posted if there are any major changes.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I have had to remove the Guianacara. He was making mincemeat out of the big guys tails, especially the P. I dropped in my geo and things seem to be smooth.
It's only been about 3 days since the change and their fins are almost completely healed. No permanent damage.
The P and O are almost ignorant of each other now. A half hearted chase on occasion with no contact.
The tank is peaceful again, except for the shark frenzy at feeding time!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

It was nice for the 2.5 months that it lasted but it didn't last.
The O has become just Bee-Eye-Itchy in the last 5 or 6 days. Chasing the P with a purpose. Yesterday the P had 3 splits in his caudal and this morning the tip of his dorsal was gone and a huge split in his anal fin. Not life threatening at this point but that's the end of this pairing. I won't take the chance.
I just spent most of the day swapping fish.
The O is back in the 75 with a 4" blue acara.
The crew that was in the 75 went into the 120 with the P
1 x 3" leopard pleco
3 x 2" rainbow cichlids
1 X 2.5" Flyer cichlid
2 x 3.5" Chocolates
2 x 1.5" green Severum
A motley crew at best! The original plan was for the rainbows and Flyer to go in with the P and O when they were big enough. Guess Ms. Moose decided otherwise. I have determined that the O is most probably female.

The damage (bad pic) The P had also started to become reclusive and skittish so this had to change.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear your troubles. Glad you made the necessary changes. Good luck!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Sorry to hear your troubles. Glad you made the necessary changes. Good luck!


Thanks Iggy, and boy did I need the luck!
The O went into a funk about an hour after the move. Laid on the bottom and almost no gill movement.
Double checked parameters 0, 0, 5. Yes, I did use declor. Turned out the lights and checked just before bedtime and she still had not moved. Turned up the air, added 1 teas salt per 5 gallons and said a prayer. This morning at about 4, I thought she was dead, she was barely breathing. Finally around 9 this morning the O started rousing herself and has been vigorously begging to be fed for the last 2 hours. I just gave her 2 peas and called it a meal. She wanted more but not till tomorrow.
I know oscars will do this, but she has never sulked for more than 2 hours, this was almost 24, freaked me out!
All of the other fish took the move in stride and the P seems content (for now) with his new tank mates.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow what a scare! Glad she pulled through. :thumb:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah bummer to hear about your Pearsei but glad everything is back to being peaceful again. Hopefully it'll last this time around! Not sure about that Oscar though, she may start targeting the Acara now..


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Ah bummer to hear about your Pearsei but glad everything is back to being peaceful again. Hopefully it'll last this time around! Not sure about that Oscar though, she may start targeting the Acara now..


I have high hopes that the pearsei will be "Good as New" soon. I have seen much worse fin damage on fish that completely healed.
As for the O and the acara, the arrangement may or may not work. The acara was in with the O when she was in the 75 last time for 2 months. Knowing his temperament I did not want to chance him in with the little heros. I can set the 20 up for him if need be.

So it's in the wee hours, had to peek at the O with a flashlight  she busy patrolling the tank and pulling up fake plants, all normal.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

UPDATE for the P & O

Now about 5 days after the melee, the P is well on his way to recovery! 
This was same day I made the change, checking out his new friends.


Taken this morning, the dorsal is almost fully regrown, caudal is completely healed and the anal fin is almost healed.
And after taking these pictures, I think I may need to put this beast on a diet!  


The O is now back to her usual self. Since she has proven that once she gets settled in she becomes the bully, I am going to set up the 20 today for the acara. Before the O goes bananas again!
I am still trying to figure out what caused her to crash.

I am now calling her the "Evil Wench"


I believe this is decorating tips for me, apparently fake plants need to be placed like this!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Deb! Glad everything is back to normal. About how big is your pearsei now? I think my guy is around the 9-10in mark but it's hard to say. They always look much larger once you net them and they are out of the water. I really want to find my guy a girl or two as I am stepping up to a 220gal once June rolls around but haven't had much luck.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Looking good Deb! Glad everything is back to normal. About how big is your pearsei now? I think my guy is around the 9-10in mark but it's hard to say. They always look much larger once you net them and they are out of the water. I really want to find my guy a girl or two as I am stepping up to a 220gal once June rolls around but haven't had much luck.


Thanks CJ!
I am not sure how big he is now. I was going to measure him when I did this swap as I had the water down 40% to net the O and acara. But he was pretty stressed out after the several day beating and my efforts to catch the other fish so I opted not to net him. I did measure the O and she is a perfect 9". Judging by that I would say the pearsei is 8".

OOH 220! Eight foot! Hog Heaven!

We were planning on being in the process of new house hunting at this point, that most likely will not happen for another year now. (retirement thing)
I don't want to have to choose between my pets but I may have too for their sake. I am still assuming that my P is a mister, but if you are interested I can vent him. I know you would take excellent care of the fish!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The 220gal is actually still only 6ft long..  It is however 24" wide vs. my 135gal which is only 18". It's also 30" tall, I've always liked deep tanks! 

I'd certainly be interested in your pearsei if it was a female. I haven't even officially vented my guy but he seems to always have his "junk" out and it's pointed.. so I am led to believe "he" is a male.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

30 inches, you must be a tall man. My 120 is 26 and I need to get on a stepladder to reach the bottom. I'm always worried I'll fall in and drown! 

Early on the P looked liked it had a small point, but looking at it right now, it is much more than a point. Could be She rather than He. I will be doing a BIG water change in another week or so when I service the filters. I'll snatch the fish up and see if I can make a determination either way. Sounds like you are still in the building stages for the new tank and there is time. Good Luck with it!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah yes, I am 6'3.. however I still use a small step ladder when rescaping. Normal maintenance though isn't an issue as I literally never vacuum the sand, just quick and easy water changes. The 220 won't be up and running until June, as that is when I will be moving.

When you net the fish to vent, try and take a few pics!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I will post pics here and hopefully we will have a definitive answer.
May have to show hubby how to use the camera as I think I am going to need two hands for the fish. I am certainly NOT going to let him hold the fish!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

OK, the pearsei has been vented! Boy is that fish upset! I do believe I have a girl. Here are some shots, let me know if I'm wrong.
I also measured her, tip to tip, 8.25"


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I am by no means a venting expert but from what I see there I would have to agree with you. Looks female to me as well. So when are you bringing her over?!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> I am by no means a venting expert but from what I see there I would have to agree with you. Looks female to me as well. So when are you bringing her over?!


I am very new to the venting process myself. The species are all so different too! I was hoping that some of our other members would chime in.

Right now Ms P is regaining her modesty in the 20 gal with the acara, less stressful to net her again. So anytime you want to try an introduction is OK with me.
I will PM you my cell #.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

So how do you vent a fish? Just flip it over and have a look? Do you squeeze it? I don't get it....


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

NO squeezing, Just turn it over and look


----------

